
Acros Seucrity is doing great work with 0patch - AEDELGOD
https://0patch.com
======
AEDELGOD
The guys at Acros Security need more exposure to their 0patch software. It's
really ahead of its time in my opinion and they are doing great work with
0patch. They deserve some recognition.

